# Cow licks?



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

okay so my little 3 year old paint has TWO sworls on his forhead! ive only seen a handful of horses like this and i was wondering about them. do they mean anything? i have horses with one but never had one with two so i and just wondering. if i could upload pictures i would but it never works for me :-|


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I read that whirls on a horse's face have something to do with their personality. Above the eyes means they are very smart, in between means they are average, and below means they aren't the sharpest. If they have two that means they might have split personality like Jekyll and Hyde.

My boy has two that are above eye level. He is pretty smart and he's great most days but can be trouble other days.

They used to have a video about it on statelinetack.com but I can't find it.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

well he think hes very high and mighty and can be a pain, like this weekend i took him to a friends we lounged the crap out of him and then did this saddle thing and he wouldnt stop going in circles for over 3 hours and then i rode in a bridle and saddle and he was a pain. then the next day we lounged again and the saddle thing and i rode with his halter and saddle and he did beter and he would canter and do the poles and just was a good boy. he will come to you one day and the next he will run away and just not wanna be cought.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does his whirls go the same direction or opposite?

Clockwise whirls aren't so bad. Counter clockwise...no bueno...

I have ridden a lot of different horses and was curious about this theory.

I found it to be be somewhat true although not definite.

If you can judge a horse truely on his temperment and not be biased on training and conditioning it may be an indication.

I had owned a horse with three different swirls scattered on his head...by far one of the most stubborn horse I had associated myself with.

But then again I also don't walk under ladders, spit when I see a dead animal, pick my feet up going over railroad tracks, state borders and cattle guards.:lol:


----------



## TheLastUnicorn (Jun 11, 2010)

I have heard different theories on what it means... I have 3 (or four... Ack, can't remember....that's horrible! Lol) with interlocking swirls, at or above eye level. All of them are very smart, very sensitive and "intuative" when it comes to my mood. They are the gentlest of my horses and have been described by some as "healers" ... They seem somehow wiser than the other horses, even my yearling who seems to, calmly, understand his world without having seen much of it yet.

I have heard the Jeckyll and Hyde theory too... But haven't found it to be very true when it comes to my own horses.

Honestly... I think horses will be whatever we believe them to be... So I am very happy to believe they are kind, gentle, healing energies come to help me in life ... They never seem to disappoint ****

(yes, I do sometimes find myself avoiding black cats, ladders, cracks in the sidewalk, and the witching hour  )


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i belive they are clockwise and above his eyes.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

My Cassidy has a random cowlick as well.  He is the first horse I've ever had that had multiple swirls on his face.


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my little guy has one going clockwise and the other just sticks straight out not in a direction though.... and they were above his eyes (i think) and my other paint has his between his eyes and clockwise while my QH has a little one thats above his eyes and clockwise.... so i dont know if that means much...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about what it means. It is hardly ever right.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

NdAppy said:


> I wouldn't worry about what it means. It is hardly ever right.


^ This. Old wives tales...


----------

